# punctoplasty



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

Upper and lower puncta were dilated with punctal dilator, and a 2-step punctoplasty was perfomed on each inferior punctum with Westcott scissors.

Would the dilation be bundled w/ procedure?  

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jul 6, 2009)

wat abt 68801


----------

